# Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net



## sascha (22 Dezember 2008)

Gute Nachrichten für Betroffene von nachbarschaft24.net: Das Amtsgericht Berlin-Mitte hat entschieden, dass Opfer der Seite die geforderten 59 Euro nicht bezahlen müssen. Einer der Gründe dafür: Es sei nicht klar, wofür die Betreiberfirma Netsolutions FZE überhaupt Geld haben will. Etwaige Verträge seien deshalb unwirksam.

Mehr zum Urteil gegen nachbarschaft24.net hier


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie passend. Rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten läutet das erste Sterbeglöckchen für das Einschüchterungsgewerbe.

Bisher war es ein Tabu, die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohungen in die Tat umzusetzen zu wollen. Die Hoffnung, dass deutsche Gerichte an den ekelhaften Geschäftsmodellen mitwirken würden, ist verzweifelt angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Zahlerquote nach nunmehr drei Jahren endlich gegen Null tendiert.

Die Aktion, die noch mal ankurbeln sollte, geht voll in die Hose.

Die Mahnbedrohte scheint wenig zur eigenen Verteidigung beigetragen zu haben. Das hätte man viel besser machen können. Der Richter hat aufgepasst und sich von dem Flaschengeist nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.

Die Frage nach dem versprochenen Leistungsumfang trifft voll ins Schwarze. Die dubaiosen Geschäftsleute jedenfalls waren sprachlos und wollten lieber vor Gericht die Höchststrafe beziehen als die Frage beantworten.

Das ist eine Klatsche erster Ordnung.

Wer sich von dem schwachsinnigen Mahndrohen jetzt noch beeindrucken lässt, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.

Das Urteil sollte man jedem Amtsrichter als Muster für Wiederholungsfälle auf den Schreibtisch legen.


----------



## voyager (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk! Endlich tut sich mal etwas...


----------



## Kalle59 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Das Gericht hat das, was jeder der auch nur ansatzweise ein Rechtsempfinden verspürt auch denkt, mit einem einfachen Satz bedacht.

Es besteht einfach keine Zahlungspflicht!


----------



## passer (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Wieso die Nutzlosenanbieter vor Gericht gehen ?
Die wissen doch, das sie dem Prozess verlieren.
Aber um so besser, so wird noch einmal bestätigt, das es keine Grundlage für diese Forderungen gibt.

:-D


----------



## sascha (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*



passer schrieb:


> Wieso die Nutzlosenanbieter vor Gericht gehen ?
> Die wissen doch, das sie dem Prozess verlieren.
> 
> 
> :-D



Vorsicht! Auch Gerichte sind nicht unfehlbar...


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Gerichte sind fehlbar, aber nicht so kapital, wie es hier hätte sein müssen. Der Versuch, einen Richter zu finden, der den Zauber mit dem Flaschengeist nicht merkt, hat was mit Verzweifelung zu tun. Niemand sägt freiwillig den Ast ab, auf dem er prächtig leben kann.

Die Geschäfte der Einschüchterungsbranche leben von der Angst, an den Mahndrohungen könnte etwas dran sein. Wenn man selbst klipp und klar vorführt, dass der Flaschengeist nur aus Nebel besteht und die Mahndrohungen nur Fata Morganas sind, ist die Luft raus aus dem Geschäft, auch für die anderen Gruppen.


----------



## kh2706 (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Sascha, in der letzten Ausgabe 01/09 Computerbild ist ein Thema zu Opendownload verfasst.
Im letzten Satz heisst es > Denn der Verzicht auf das Widerspruchsrecht bei der Anmeldung widerspricht dem deutschen Recht. Deshalb hat die Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband Online Content Ltd. jetzt abgemahnt<. 

Ich weiss nun nicht genau wo ich das einstellen muss, darum an dich die Bitte diesen Beitrag richtig zu plazieren.
Gruß Kalle


----------

